

Get notified when somebody mentions you on IRC - snatcher
http://mlomnicki.com/irc/2012/10/23/get-notified-when-somebody-mentions-you-on-irc.html

======
andrzejkrzywda
I'm a big fan of IRC. At work, I'm forced to use HipChat, though. The feature
that OP described (mentions) works really great there.

It's great to have it in irssi as well. Testing it!

BTW, when does someone create a working implementation of IRC-based webchat?
Please, don't mention grove.io...

